# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy birthday mandy dick

## Fran

hAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW  TO MY DAUGHTER MANDY. lIFE BEGINS AT FOURTY!!..

----------


## soulsurfer

CongratulaTIONS MANdy

----------


## crofter

Happy Birthday Mandy x

----------


## changilass

Happy Birthday misses, hope they all spoil you as much as you do them xx

----------

